# يخرج من بطونها شراب مختلف ألوانه فيه شفاء للناس "" عسل مضمون 100% ""



## mss9995 (16 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
أول مره اشارك في هذا المنتدى واتمنى للقائمين عليه التوفيق والسداد​ 
الشاهد
لدي عسل شوكة مضمون 100%
من جبال تهامة في الطائف والمناحل بعيد عن المدينة​ 
العسل صافي ولا توجد فيه شوائب​ 
أما سعره 285 ريال فقط​ 
والتوصيل مجاناً لشرق الرياض
والكمية 24 كيلو متبقة لدي​ 
للتواصل على الجوال
0506291832
أو عن طريق الرد على الموضوع أو على الرد الخاص
اتمنى من الأخوان في الإدارة عدم حذف رقم الجوال​


----------

